

Ask HN: Service to add 'getting started' wizard to your web app - wmboy

I saw a post on HN a while ago which highlighted a service that allows you to easily add a wizard overlay for your web app.<p>Can anyone remember the name of the service?
======
unstop01
I'm using joyride by ZURB. It's cool, you should check it out.

[http://www.zurb.com/playground/jquery-joyride-feature-
tour-p...](http://www.zurb.com/playground/jquery-joyride-feature-tour-plugin)

~~~
wmboy
Thank you! Not only is that a viable option for us, I was also able to find
the original HN post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4407915>

Turns out it was called <http://tourmyapp.com>

------
bmelton
There's also Taurus: <http://taurus.io>.

Pretty slick, but I haven't actually played with the ZURB product.

Edit: Having looked at the ZURB solution, the Taurus solution is a LOT easier
to use, but Joyride might be more comprehensive, for now. Taurus is moving
ahead very quickly, but is also not free.

~~~
wmboy
Thanks Taurus looks good, pricing is pretty reasonable though I'd like to see
at least some sort of analytics or A/B split testing features.

------
kausikram
it was tourmyapp.com we had posted it on HN a couple of months back :)

